# Breed Numbers



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Does anyone know the GCCF breed number for Silver Spotted Bengals.

I am entering my boy in a show next month and don't know what to put on his form?

Thanks


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

Silver Spotted Bengal is 76 30s
Any other colour eyed snow silver spotted Bengal 76a 30s
Blue eyed snow silver spotted Bengal 76b 30s 


Good luck !


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Thanks.

It is mine, and his, first show so I really don't know what to expect I am just trying to fill out the application right now and get all the transfers done as he is currently registered with TICA only so need to apply to GCCF and hope it all comes through in time.


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

If its your first you can ask for an escourt who will help you though I have heard they are very good


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

oh I didn't know about that, I will have to find out.

I have no idea how he will do and he can only go in an assessment class at the moment as they do not do full classes for silver bengals at the moment.

In my opinion he is gorgeous but whether he is up to breed standard or not we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

He is really stunning soooooo cute! with his big smile


----------



## Pink Lady (Aug 1, 2008)

What a beautiful looking chap he is.


----------



## Tobycatlover (Jul 12, 2008)

Good luck with the show, just from speaking to breeder friends I think you have to make sure everything is applied for at least 21 days before the show or else you will be disqualified? Like registration and transfer to your ownership. Just make sure you do that before you waste good money!

This link might help you

Can I show my cat at a GCCF Licensed Show ?

Regards

Toby


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

He is TICA registered at the moment but am in the process of registering him with GCCF (or his breeder is doing that for me) she is also sending me the transfer paperwork at the same time. As far as she has told me there shouldn't be a problem with dates as the GCCF will accept his registration and transfer from the date they recieve it which should be next week. From today there is just over 40 days before the show so that should allow enough time.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> He is TICA registered at the moment but am in the process of registering him with GCCF (or his breeder is doing that for me) she is also sending me the transfer paperwork at the same time. As far as she has told me there shouldn't be a problem with dates as the GCCF will accept his registration and transfer from the date they recieve it which should be next week. From today there is just over 40 days before the show so that should allow enough time.


40 days is good as I think they are supposed to have it 21 days before date of show, should be in good time


----------

